# how to make a timer tune to local channel on tv2



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I like to watch local weather while getting ready for work in my bedroom. That is tv2 output. We have both ota, and dish feed for locals. I tell it to use the dish feed, and it picks tv2 which kind of works. But, I also tell it to keep only one recording, but it seems to keep them all like they are different ones. Also, I only need about 30 minutes of a 2 hour show. 

So, I tried a timer to just tune, but it picks tv1 only. :-( An ota timer really does nothing at all. Well, maybe it tuned tv1, I didn't verify that.

So, I end up with having to manually delete each days news since it won't keep just one. 

Any ideas for a work around to have tv2 on a local station so I can rewind a few minutes when I want to look for just the weather each morning? 

Yeah, just a recording can be done, but it's a pain to press a dozen buttons to find it then fast forward 20 minutes worth when I used to just turn the tivo on and watch the news with it being only a couple minutes away to skip back to weather.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Setup a TV2 auto tune timer for the local channel using the *TV2 remote*.

Just as a FYI if you want to setup auto tune timers for both TV1 & TV2 they must be different channels. example if local channels one must be sat & other OTA (for same station)


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Doh! I hadn't even thought about doing it from the other remote. What a simple solution. Thanks. I'll try that tonight.


----------

